

NextSprocket: Marketplace for Open Source Development Bounties - petercooper
http://nextsprocket.com/

======
sanswork
Do people who add to a bounty after the fact get any say in the acceptance of
it?

Do you manually accept all bounty completions on a site management level? I
started a site like this but ran into all of these trust or moderator required
processes. I'd be interested to know how you plan to combat them.

Other than that though I like the design/layout of the site and the flow seems
pretty nice.

~~~
tcc619
The task creator is the judge of accepting/rejecting the solution.

If the requirements listed isn't suitable, the other task rewarders can simply
make a comment saying "i'll contribute $200 for this task if you add this
requirement." Then the task creator can add it to the list of requirements.

------
tocomment
This could be promising. Does anyone know if it might catch on? It love to
submit bounties on persistent OSS bugs that irk me every day.

~~~
rajat
We won't know if it'll catch on or not until you (and others who are wondering
the same thing) offer the bounties and see what happens.

------
yesbabyyes
This looks awesome. To me it seems as if they have perfect tasks already.

I think this is going to skyrocket.

------
mapleoin
I remember a similar website from a few years ago, but I can't remember the
name.

------
tcc619
thanks for the comments, we just got an email for a ycombinator interview :)

